# 400 hz



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

480V 60HZ to 580V 400HZ


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks like it is for a avionics test site.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Cool. The only aviation stuff I've done is at the Coast Guard helicopter hangar. They had a big ol' 400 Hz thing similar to that one. We were running conduit on the ceiling in a scissor lift above a multi million dollar helicopter. Don't drop anything


----------



## Motorwinder (Dec 30, 2010)

Be careful with that 400hz.

Good Luck in the new job.


----------

